# Lehmans Non-Electric catalog



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I just got my Lehmans Non-Electric Cat. It has everthing from soap making books to Heartland Wood Cookstoves and gas refrigerators. While I have seen most of these items before, never in one catalog.

Lehmans.com


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Lehmans.com
Link did not work


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lehmans Non-Electric catalog ... :congrat:

It is a great place ... IMO ... When we go to Ohio for the draft horse sale ... I always make a stop at their store!! :2thumb:


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

hehehe...just sent the catty to my husband.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got some good stuff. Some of it be hard ta find anymore.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We've ordered a few things from Lehman's, but only after doing internet searches and not finding the same item. Usually we can find a better price on the internet at other sites.

It's also a great pattern book/idea book for things a person could make themselves!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I go by their store once a month, they have everything, but it is quite pricy. It would be a great place for us local/regional preppers to meet and have coffee especially durring the flea market or auction day across the street. Lots of Amish then.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I go by their store once a month, they have everything, but it is quite pricy. It would be a great place for us local/regional preppers to meet and have coffee especially durring the flea market or auction day across the street. Lots of Amish then.


"quite pricey" is an understatement

Kidron Flea Market kicks butt! IMO it's better in a lot of ways than Hartville's


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Wow! I thought I was loose with money on some things! 

Those prices shocked me...some folks have money to burn if this place can stay in business.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got my catalog too. I am marking the pages for the things I want, then I'll know what kinds of things I want to look for at flea markets, etc. Their prices were kind of scary!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

They are high but have quality stuff, this ain't wally world for sure. Most things they have i think would last a lone time, a lot are unique. I would love a gas fridge maybe someday. To outfit a remote location from them would cost a small fortune. In this field of stuff just the last three years, demand has made prices rise. Wonder why?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Like the others I too have bought a few things I could not find elsewhere. But their prices are too high for us to do a lot of shopping with them.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> They are high but have quality stuff, this ain't wally world for sure. Most things they have i think would last a lone time, a lot are unique.


I dunno...

Seven years ago we ordered their top-of-the-line hand-cranked clothes wringer. Within months the plastic turn-handles for the clamps underneath both snapped off the bolts. And we're careful with our things, so it wasn't misuse or roughness. My husband replaced them with wingnuts, which are hard on the hands to turn. 
The turn knob on top to adjust how tightly together the two rollers are (for wringing thicker or thinner clothes items) became so stiff I could hardly turn it, and now I can't. My husband has to, and he worked on it, oiled it.
The wringer rollers themselves turned brown and have tiny cracks spiderwebbed all over. That happened after about 2 years. 
The drip tray under the rollers can be tilted to either side...but has NO way to lock it in place, so as you're wringing a clothes item, it may catch on the bottom of the drip tray and flip it up, dumping soapy water into your rinse water, or the other way around, dumping rinse water with vinegar or softener into the wash water. You'd think they could have made some simply clip or locking mechanism to hold it down.

We paid $175 plus shipping for it. Still use it, but what a pain it's been.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> I dunno...
> 
> Seven years ago we ordered their top-of-the-line hand-cranked clothes wringer. Within months the plastic turn-handles for the clamps underneath both snapped off the bolts. And we're careful with our things, so it wasn't misuse or roughness. My husband replaced them with wingnuts, which are hard on the hands to turn.
> The turn knob on top to adjust how tightly together the two rollers are (for wringing thicker or thinner clothes items) became so stiff I could hardly turn it, and now I can't. My husband has to, and he worked on it, oiled it.
> ...


I used wringer washers for years out of necessity and a way of life... (so for the life of me, I can't figure out why you would hand crank it!) But the wringer tray is a pain once it doesn't stay tipped the right way so I know totally what you are talking about!

The wringer rollers will turn brown - I don't know why, unless it's because of what the rollers are made of, but we would just run a few rags through first to kinda wipe it off...

I don't have one right now although I'd like to pick one up again. But I will rig up a gas engine to it!


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do they even charge for the catalogs?


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> Do they even charge for the catalogs?


Nope ... and if you order something from their website you automatically get their catalogs with your order.

Lehman's to me is like the old Sears & Roebuck Christmas catalog was when I was a kid!! 

The list of things I "need" is very, very long ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mtnmom said:


> I used wringer washers for years out of necessity and a way of life... (so for the life of me, I can't figure out why you would hand crank it!)


Because we don't have a wringer-washer, and we don't have electricity.

This is my "laundry room", complete with Lehman's hand-cranked wringer and the rapid plunger for agitating the laundry! This picture is about a week old.


----------

